# Fire Biscuits



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Thinin bout puttin these on ebay, see ifin I can sell a few.









The Fire Biscut









Bent with the top fluffed out, ready ta light









Lit, burn time of approx. 4 minutes

Can be easily lit with a ferro rod er a match.

I was thinin bout $2.50 plus shippin fer a pack a 10.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

What are they?


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I think it's a good idea and I think they will sell. $2.50 is a good price too, especially with what some people are charging for things like dryer lint or cotton balls under the heading of survival.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

did those start as a biscuit sealing piping or vessels by any chance?


----------



## deetheivy (Aug 7, 2012)

Sentry18 said:


> I think it's a good idea and I think they will sell. $2.50 is a good price too, especially with what some people are charging for things like dryer lint or cotton balls under the heading of survival.


I agree , but what are they oldcoot.( not asking for recipe, but how hot do they burn whats their purpose: fire starting, candle, etc?


----------



## zracer7 (Apr 17, 2012)

Good idea OldCoot. Might be good to use with a folding stove. Reminds me of a good "recipe" for a lint log I learned a while back. Take a 3" PVC pipe about 2' long and put an end cap on it with holes drilled in it. Throw in your lint, some wood shavings, tree bark, old newspaper, etc. in it mixed well with water. Squeeze out the water and that's it. You could even cut them into sections essentially making "fire pucks" easy for packing in you BOB. Heck, sell them with your biscuits OldCoot. :smiles:


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Primary purpose be ta start damp tinder er any fire. They can be used ta warm up a meal er fer a candle. 

These burn fer bout 4 minutes an er easy ta light with a ferro rod.

Nope, not fer sealin pipes er boats.


----------

